# Is UEFI BIOS available for Proliant N40L ?



## DerickS (Nov 9, 2022)

Hi all. I know this is old, but I am trying desperately to boot my N40L from a NVME, which is connected via PCI card. It is working fine as Win 10 could see it (I already transferred my OS onto it). However, I cannot get the BIOS to recognize the NVME - probably due to the lack of UEFI. Is there any way to upgrade the BIOS to make this possible ?


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Nov 9, 2022)

Not quite what you are after but maybe a possible plan B. Boot from USB that loads UEFI NVME driver and boots OS from that:









						Non-trivial (or rather trivial) boot question
					

Hello  I have a server, a bit aged but still able and fit for most of my needs. Trying to speed it up and free two disk hotswap places, I've perusaded server's owner to purchase two NVME PCI cards for boot and ZFS cache. After installing them, I've (suddenly!) find out that the motherboard...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




EDIT: won’t work if your machine has literally no UEFI though, I don’t think. But might be something that you can USB boot.






						Clover - ArchWiki
					






					wiki.archlinux.org


----------

